# Gmail Account In 2.3.7



## Abdul (Aug 25, 2011)

i have a question...i installed alot of roms that have 2.3.7 but cant figure out how to install gapps or how to add gmail account bcuz when i install rom it dont give me the option t add gmail account ????


----------



## Mascotte Bear (Sep 18, 2011)

have you already tried to flash the newest gapps yet? I think its the 8/28 one


----------



## Abdul (Aug 25, 2011)

can u provide me link??


----------



## Mascotte Bear (Sep 18, 2011)

here's a link, but it should also be in ROM Manager

http://goo-inside.me/gapps/gapps-gb-20110828-signed.zip


----------

